# Updated Price List of 9MM Handguns in Pakistan



## Pakistanisage

I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.



*9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN*


*PAKISTANI CLONES :*

1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000

2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000

3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000

4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000

*CHINA :*

1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000

2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000

3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000

*SERBIA :*

1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000

2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000

*PHILLIPINES :*

1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000

*RUSSIA :*

1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000

*TURKEY :*

1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000

2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000

3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000

4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000

5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000



*BRAZIL :*

1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000

2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000

3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000

4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000


*KOREA :*

1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000

*CZECH REPUBLIC :*

1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000

2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000

3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000

4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000

5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000

6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000

*U.S.A. :*

1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000


*SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*

1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000


*ITALY :*

1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000

*AUSTRIA : *

2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000

3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000

4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000


*GERMANY : *

1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000

2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000

3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000

4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000


@Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,

Please Help....

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

HK prices > high as fk!
@Pakistanisage. Did you get the prices from PakGuns?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN*
> 
> 
> *PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERTFIGHTER ,
> 
> Please Help....



Holy crap , a Glock costs like $4000.00, damn. I know stores that will sell a Barret 50 bmg under $3500 !!!!

How reliable are the clones ?


----------



## Pakistanisage

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> HK prices > high as fk!
> @Pakistanisage. Did you get the prices from PakGuns?




I have compiled from various sources but they need to be authenticated with latest prices ( 2015 ) alongwith the name of Gun dealer selling to the public at that price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistanisage said:


> I have compiled from various sources but they need to be authenticated with latest prices ( 2015 ) alongwith the name of Gun dealer selling to the public at that price.



Sir what about Vepr shotgun?

P.S: If you are lookin for a handgun depends on your budget.. Personally I own a Viking,TT's (Norinco & good soviet made),Makarov,S&W 9mm,beretta and old army issued Walther...

Sold the glock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

1). Locally Made TT .30 Pistol TT 30 Rs. 8,000

2). Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92 / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol PakGuns Rs. 20,000

3). Locally Made Glock 17 / 19 Clone 9mm Pistol Rs. 30,000

4). TT Zastava - (Serbia) .30 Pistol TT 30 Rs. 25,000

5). CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92 (China) 9mm Pistol CF-98 / NP 42 Rs. 32,000

6). NZ-85B (China) (Currently Short) 9mm Pistol Norinco NZ85B Rs. 36,000

7). Norino 1911 .45 Pistol Norinco Rs. 50,000

8). Walther PP (Used) .32 Pistol Walther PP Rs. 40,000

9). Kanuni 16 / S (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Kanuni Rs. 40,000

10). Canik 55 (All variants) 9mm Pistol PakGuns Rs. 41,000

11). Walther P22 (Germany) .22 Pistol Walther P22 Rs. 42,000

12). CZ 999 (Skorpion) Serbia (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol CZ999 Rs. 43,000

13). Stoeger Cougar (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Handgunsmag.com Rs. 45,000

14). Tangfolio Viper (Philippines) 9mm Pistol Viper Rs. 45,000

15). Sarsilmaz B6 (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Sarsilmaz Rs. 45,000

16). Taurus 24/7 Pro (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 50,000

17). Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs. 50,000

18). COLT 1911 (U.S.A) (Used) .45 Pistol Colt 1911 Rs. 40,000

19). Taurus PT 99 (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com/ Rs. 53,000

20). Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 44,000

21). Taurus 941 (Brazil) .22 Mag Revolver Taurususa.com/ Rs. 55,000

22). Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 57,000

23). ISSC M22 .22LR Pistol (Austria) .22 Pistol PakGuns Rs. 45,000

24). Taurus PT 145 (Brazil) .45 ACP Hunting Rs. 60.000

25). Taurus 809 (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 60,000

26). SIG Mosquito .22 Pistol Wiki Rs. 50,000

27). Taurus 1911 .45ACP (Brazil) .45 Pistol Ttaurususa.com Rs. 70,000

28). Browning BuckMark .22 Pistol Browning Rs. 85,000

29). Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB) 9mm Pistol SIGMA Rs. 90,000

30). Taurus PT 608 .357 Magnum (Brazil) .357 Revolver Taurususa.com Rs. 70,000

31). Ruger Security Six (Used) .357 Revolver Security Six Rs. 120,000

32). Smith & Wesson .38 Special .38 Revolver S&W .38 "2 Rs. 75,000

33). CZ-75B (Czech Republic) 9mm Pistol CZ-75 Rs. 85,000

34). CZ-85B (Czech Republic) 9mm Pistol CZ-85 Rs. 85,000

35). Ruger Mark III (U.S.A) .22 Pistol GunBlast Rs. 150,000

36). Ruger GP 100 (Used) .357 Mag GP 100 Rs. 160,000

37). Beretta 92FS (Italy) 9mm Pistol Beretta 92 Rs. 175,000

38). Glock 17 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 17 Rs. 250,000

39). Glock 19 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 19 Rs. 250,000

40). Steyr M9A1 9mm Pistol Steyr M9A1 Rs. 175,000

41). Glock 21 (U.S.A) .45 Pistol Glock 21 Rs. 250,000

42). Colt King Cobra .357 Revolver Colt.357 King Cobra Rs. 275,000

43). SIG P250 9mm Pistol Wiki Rs. 325,000

44). HK USP (Germany) (NIB) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch USP Rs. 325,000

45). HK USP Tactical (Germany) .45 Pistol Heckler & Koch USP Tactical Rs. 325,000

46). Glock 20 (Austria) 10mm Pistol Glock 20 Rs. 275,000

47). Glock 26 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 26 Rs. 330,000

48). H & K P2000 (Germany) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch P2000 Rs. 350,000

49). H & K MK23 (Germany) .45 Pistol Heckler & Koch MK23 Rs. 475,000

50). H & K P30 (Germany) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch P30 Rs. 430,000

51). Super RedHawk Magnum .44/.48 Revolver RedHawk Magnum Rs. 400,000



fallstuff said:


> Holy crap , a Glock costs like $4000.00, damn. I know stores that will sell a Barret 50 bmg under $3500 !!!!
> 
> How reliable are the clones ?


which stores .... Original barret .50 cal is more than 8000 USD in price ... and f you want M107 than it will be 10-15K

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistanisage

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sir what about Vepr shotgun?
> 
> P.S: If you are lookin for a handgun depends on your budget.. Personally I own a Viking,TT's (Norinco & good soviet made),Makarov,S&W 9mm,beretta and old army issued Walther...
> 
> Sold the glock.




I prefer 9MM Handgun because I can carry it all the time as " Concealed Weapon "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kenyannoobie

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> HK prices > high as fk!
> @Pakistanisage. Did you get the prices from PakGuns?



SIGHHH! The price you MUST pay for German quality! Are there .40s/357s/10mms or .45s available? I don't like 9 millies. *I know a guy who was hit 14 times by a Nairobi carjacker 7 years ago-apart from blood loss and pain he wasn't really hurt.* If I ever find myself in Pakistan I'd like to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

My budget is under Rs. 100,000 so I am torn between various Chinese variants, Russian MP449 , Turkish Stoeger Couger, and Czech Republic CZ 75 ( Duty ).

Pakistani PK-9 manufactured by POF is also a contender ( designed after Beretta 92-FS ).


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistanisage said:


> My budget is under Rs. 100,000 so I am torn between various Chinese variants, Russian MP449 , Turkish Stoeger Couger, and Czech Republic CZ 75 ( Duty ).
> 
> Pakistani PK-9 manufactured by POF is also a contender ( designed after Beretta 92-FS ).


than go for chezch republic or brazilian Taurus ones .... and if you want more cheap and reliable than Turkish TP9SA , B6 and ST9 are good options

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paksanity

Sig P226 is an excellent choice. Consider it. Would be expensive though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

Sulman Badshah said:


> than go for chezch republic or brazilian Taurus ones .... and if you want more cheap and reliable than Turkish TP9SA , B6 and ST9 are good options




Between Brazilian PT 99 ( Taurus ), Czech CZ 75 ( Duty ) and Turkish Stoeger Couger, which one would you rate highest and why ?


----------



## nair

@Pakistanisage How easy or How difficult is to buy a handgun or a automatic rifle in Pakistan, How easy is it to get a license....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

nair said:


> @Pakistanisage How easy or How difficult is to buy a handgun or a automatic rifle in Pakistan, How easy is it to get a license....




@nair , getting the Handgun is the easy part. Getting a license is tricky and it helps if you have the right connections.

Of course you need the License first before the Dealer will sell you the Gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

I own CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92 45K  I love it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistanisage said:


> My budget is under Rs. 100,000 so I am torn between various Chinese variants, Russian MP449 , Turkish Stoeger Couger, and Czech Republic CZ 75 ( Duty ).
> 
> Pakistani PK-9 manufactured by POF is also a contender ( designed after Beretta 92-FS ).


I do own a Taurus .. but have heard good things about it..

S&W
Taurus
Viking
CZ series 
Turkish Cougar ... Fall into your budget category.

As for the ones you quoted above ... Now sir I'm not a professional like yourself or an expert but I'd personally go for the russian MP449.



kenyannoobie said:


> SIGHHH! The price you MUST pay for German quality! Are there .40s/357s/10mms or .45s available? I don't like 9 millies. *I know a guy who was hit 14 times by a Nairobi carjacker 7 years ago-apart from blood loss and pain he wasn't really hurt.* If I ever find myself in Pakistan I'd like to know.



You have to be an idiot for pay that much for a handgun.. In that price you can get like 3 russian (Used) Kalashnikovs!

14 times and lived to tell the tale? Must be one lucky bastard!

And yes almost everything is available here .. if you are willin to pay..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kenyannoobie

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I do own a Taurus .. but have heard good things about it..
> 
> S&W
> Taurus
> Viking
> CZ series
> Turkish Cougar ... Fall into your budget category.
> 
> As for the ones you quoted above ... Now sir I'm not a professional like yourself or an expert but I'd personally go for the russian MP449.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be an idiot for pay that much for a handgun.. In that price you can get like 3 russian (Used) Kalashnikovs!
> 
> 14 times and lived to tell the tale? Must be one lucky bastard!
> 
> And yes almost everything is available here .. if you are willin to pay..



The majority of 9 mm victims survive,though in this case Allah was def looking out for him-somehow all of those rounds hit the torso without nicking a a majorporgan or blood vessel! The 9mm round just doesn't do it. Here's a forensic examiner:*"As for me, I'll take a slow-moving .45 to a gun fight any day. I absolutely despise a 9mm for defensive situations* (yes, they will eventually kill but often not quickly enough to prevent the BG from doing you in first)......*"Personally, I'll never carry anything smaller than a .40 and prefer the .45*. Day in and day out, results from the autopsy table show me that the .45 is the gun to have in a gun fight, provided you can shoot it well."
Terminal ballistics as viewed in a morgue

IMO,these are the guys you should listen to!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Cf 98 is 40k here in peshawar ^ members quoted it price 45k and other quoted 32k. Same with canic 55 it worth 65k and member posted its price 45 and 50k ???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

karakoram said:


> Cf 98 is 40k here in peshawar ^ members quoted it price 45k and other quoted 32k. Same with canic 55 it worth 65k and member posted its price 45 and 50k ???



I bought S&W 9mm for 110k back in 2009 from Jinnah Arms-Quetta... It's 90k on the list?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I bought S&W 9mm for 110k back in 2009 from Jinnah Arms-Quetta... It's 90k on the list?


prices are not updated or prices are incorrect


----------



## Imran Khan

wish gun free pakistan only army navy air force have guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Imran Khan said:


> wish gun free pakistan only army navy air force have guns


our wrong policies and general zia to blame


----------



## fallstuff

Sulman Badshah said:


> 1). Locally Made TT .30 Pistol TT 30 Rs. 8,000
> 
> 2). Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92 / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol PakGuns Rs. 20,000
> 
> 3). Locally Made Glock 17 / 19 Clone 9mm Pistol Rs. 30,000
> 
> 4). TT Zastava - (Serbia) .30 Pistol TT 30 Rs. 25,000
> 
> 5). CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92 (China) 9mm Pistol CF-98 / NP 42 Rs. 32,000
> 
> 6). NZ-85B (China) (Currently Short) 9mm Pistol Norinco NZ85B Rs. 36,000
> 
> 7). Norino 1911 .45 Pistol Norinco Rs. 50,000
> 
> 8). Walther PP (Used) .32 Pistol Walther PP Rs. 40,000
> 
> 9). Kanuni 16 / S (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Kanuni Rs. 40,000
> 
> 10). Canik 55 (All variants) 9mm Pistol PakGuns Rs. 41,000
> 
> 11). Walther P22 (Germany) .22 Pistol Walther P22 Rs. 42,000
> 
> 12). CZ 999 (Skorpion) Serbia (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol CZ999 Rs. 43,000
> 
> 13). Stoeger Cougar (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Handgunsmag.com Rs. 45,000
> 
> 14). Tangfolio Viper (Philippines) 9mm Pistol Viper Rs. 45,000
> 
> 15). Sarsilmaz B6 (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Sarsilmaz Rs. 45,000
> 
> 16). Taurus 24/7 Pro (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 50,000
> 
> 17). Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs. 50,000
> 
> 18). COLT 1911 (U.S.A) (Used) .45 Pistol Colt 1911 Rs. 40,000
> 
> 19). Taurus PT 99 (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com/ Rs. 53,000
> 
> 20). Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 44,000
> 
> 21). Taurus 941 (Brazil) .22 Mag Revolver Taurususa.com/ Rs. 55,000
> 
> 22). Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 57,000
> 
> 23). ISSC M22 .22LR Pistol (Austria) .22 Pistol PakGuns Rs. 45,000
> 
> 24). Taurus PT 145 (Brazil) .45 ACP Hunting Rs. 60.000
> 
> 25). Taurus 809 (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 60,000
> 
> 26). SIG Mosquito .22 Pistol Wiki Rs. 50,000
> 
> 27). Taurus 1911 .45ACP (Brazil) .45 Pistol Ttaurususa.com Rs. 70,000
> 
> 28). Browning BuckMark .22 Pistol Browning Rs. 85,000
> 
> 29). Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB) 9mm Pistol SIGMA Rs. 90,000
> 
> 30). Taurus PT 608 .357 Magnum (Brazil) .357 Revolver Taurususa.com Rs. 70,000
> 
> 31). Ruger Security Six (Used) .357 Revolver Security Six Rs. 120,000
> 
> 32). Smith & Wesson .38 Special .38 Revolver S&W .38 "2 Rs. 75,000
> 
> 33). CZ-75B (Czech Republic) 9mm Pistol CZ-75 Rs. 85,000
> 
> 34). CZ-85B (Czech Republic) 9mm Pistol CZ-85 Rs. 85,000
> 
> 35). Ruger Mark III (U.S.A) .22 Pistol GunBlast Rs. 150,000
> 
> 36). Ruger GP 100 (Used) .357 Mag GP 100 Rs. 160,000
> 
> 37). Beretta 92FS (Italy) 9mm Pistol Beretta 92 Rs. 175,000
> 
> 38). Glock 17 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 17 Rs. 250,000
> 
> 39). Glock 19 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 19 Rs. 250,000
> 
> 40). Steyr M9A1 9mm Pistol Steyr M9A1 Rs. 175,000
> 
> 41). Glock 21 (U.S.A) .45 Pistol Glock 21 Rs. 250,000
> 
> 42). Colt King Cobra .357 Revolver Colt.357 King Cobra Rs. 275,000
> 
> 43). SIG P250 9mm Pistol Wiki Rs. 325,000
> 
> 44). HK USP (Germany) (NIB) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch USP Rs. 325,000
> 
> 45). HK USP Tactical (Germany) .45 Pistol Heckler & Koch USP Tactical Rs. 325,000
> 
> 46). Glock 20 (Austria) 10mm Pistol Glock 20 Rs. 275,000
> 
> 47). Glock 26 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 26 Rs. 330,000
> 
> 48). H & K P2000 (Germany) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch P2000 Rs. 350,000
> 
> 49). H & K MK23 (Germany) .45 Pistol Heckler & Koch MK23 Rs. 475,000
> 
> 50). H & K P30 (Germany) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch P30 Rs. 430,000
> 
> 51). Super RedHawk Magnum .44/.48 Revolver RedHawk Magnum Rs. 400,000
> 
> 
> which stores .... Original barret .50 cal is more than 8000 USD in price ... and f you want M107 than it will be 10-15K



I was referring to gun stores in the USA. I know the local Shoot Straight store got a few on sale. 

How reliable are the clone hand guns ? Are those made with polymer and steel ?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

fallstuff said:


> I was referring to gun stores in the USA. I know the local Shoot Straight store got a few on sale.
> 
> How reliable are the clone hand guns ? Are those made with polymer and steel ?


I don't like local ones .. they ain't that much reliable.. Have used local norinco pistol but i am not satisfied with it 

in Pakistan local POF handguns are reliable ...2nd number belong to daudsons armory , other developers need to learn metallurgy first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Why some of these handguns are 5 times their actual price?


----------



## Sage

Horus said:


> Why some of these handguns are 5 times their actual price?


Same reason why the cars are 10 times their actual price !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

alimobin memon said:


> I own CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92 45K  I love it





Can you please tell us about your experience in terms of " Feel and Balance " , Accuracy , Amount of Recoil etc.

Did the gun ever jam ?


----------



## Solomon2

Sulman Badshah said:


> I don't like local ones .. they ain't that much reliable.. Have used local norinco pistol but i am not satisfied with it


What's wrong with the Norinco?

I'm amazed many handgun prices in Pakistan are 4-5 times what they are in the States. What about rifles? How much is a locally-built copy of a .22 or Enfield or AR-15 compared to the original?


----------



## Echo_419

Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN*
> 
> 
> *PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....



Apne Avataar ka hii kayaal karlo 
& I advise you to buy 100% Original thing



Sulman Badshah said:


> 1). Locally Made TT .30 Pistol TT 30 Rs. 8,000
> 
> 2). Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92 / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol PakGuns Rs. 20,000
> 
> 3). Locally Made Glock 17 / 19 Clone 9mm Pistol Rs. 30,000
> 
> 4). TT Zastava - (Serbia) .30 Pistol TT 30 Rs. 25,000
> 
> 5). CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92 (China) 9mm Pistol CF-98 / NP 42 Rs. 32,000
> 
> 6). NZ-85B (China) (Currently Short) 9mm Pistol Norinco NZ85B Rs. 36,000
> 
> 7). Norino 1911 .45 Pistol Norinco Rs. 50,000
> 
> 8). Walther PP (Used) .32 Pistol Walther PP Rs. 40,000
> 
> 9). Kanuni 16 / S (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Kanuni Rs. 40,000
> 
> 10). Canik 55 (All variants) 9mm Pistol PakGuns Rs. 41,000
> 
> 11). Walther P22 (Germany) .22 Pistol Walther P22 Rs. 42,000
> 
> 12). CZ 999 (Skorpion) Serbia (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol CZ999 Rs. 43,000
> 
> 13). Stoeger Cougar (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Handgunsmag.com Rs. 45,000
> 
> 14). Tangfolio Viper (Philippines) 9mm Pistol Viper Rs. 45,000
> 
> 15). Sarsilmaz B6 (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Sarsilmaz Rs. 45,000
> 
> 16). Taurus 24/7 Pro (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 50,000
> 
> 17). Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs. 50,000
> 
> 18). COLT 1911 (U.S.A) (Used) .45 Pistol Colt 1911 Rs. 40,000
> 
> 19). Taurus PT 99 (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com/ Rs. 53,000
> 
> 20). Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 44,000
> 
> 21). Taurus 941 (Brazil) .22 Mag Revolver Taurususa.com/ Rs. 55,000
> 
> 22). Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 57,000
> 
> 23). ISSC M22 .22LR Pistol (Austria) .22 Pistol PakGuns Rs. 45,000
> 
> 24). Taurus PT 145 (Brazil) .45 ACP Hunting Rs. 60.000
> 
> 25). Taurus 809 (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 60,000
> 
> 26). SIG Mosquito .22 Pistol Wiki Rs. 50,000
> 
> 27). Taurus 1911 .45ACP (Brazil) .45 Pistol Ttaurususa.com Rs. 70,000
> 
> 28). Browning BuckMark .22 Pistol Browning Rs. 85,000
> 
> 29). Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB) 9mm Pistol SIGMA Rs. 90,000
> 
> 30). Taurus PT 608 .357 Magnum (Brazil) .357 Revolver Taurususa.com Rs. 70,000
> 
> 31). Ruger Security Six (Used) .357 Revolver Security Six Rs. 120,000
> 
> 32). Smith & Wesson .38 Special .38 Revolver S&W .38 "2 Rs. 75,000
> 
> 33). CZ-75B (Czech Republic) 9mm Pistol CZ-75 Rs. 85,000
> 
> 34). CZ-85B (Czech Republic) 9mm Pistol CZ-85 Rs. 85,000
> 
> 35). Ruger Mark III (U.S.A) .22 Pistol GunBlast Rs. 150,000
> 
> 36). Ruger GP 100 (Used) .357 Mag GP 100 Rs. 160,000
> 
> 37). Beretta 92FS (Italy) 9mm Pistol Beretta 92 Rs. 175,000
> 
> 38). Glock 17 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 17 Rs. 250,000
> 
> 39). Glock 19 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 19 Rs. 250,000
> 
> 40). Steyr M9A1 9mm Pistol Steyr M9A1 Rs. 175,000
> 
> 41). Glock 21 (U.S.A) .45 Pistol Glock 21 Rs. 250,000
> 
> 42). Colt King Cobra .357 Revolver Colt.357 King Cobra Rs. 275,000
> 
> 43). SIG P250 9mm Pistol Wiki Rs. 325,000
> 
> 44). HK USP (Germany) (NIB) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch USP Rs. 325,000
> 
> 45). HK USP Tactical (Germany) .45 Pistol Heckler & Koch USP Tactical Rs. 325,000
> 
> 46). Glock 20 (Austria) 10mm Pistol Glock 20 Rs. 275,000
> 
> 47). Glock 26 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 26 Rs. 330,000
> 
> 48). H & K P2000 (Germany) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch P2000 Rs. 350,000
> 
> 49). H & K MK23 (Germany) .45 Pistol Heckler & Koch MK23 Rs. 475,000
> 
> 50). H & K P30 (Germany) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch P30 Rs. 430,000
> 
> 51). Super RedHawk Magnum .44/.48 Revolver RedHawk Magnum Rs. 400,000
> 
> 
> which stores .... Original barret .50 cal is more than 8000 USD in price ... and f you want M107 than it will be 10-15K



Looks like a list of Candy


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Solomon2 said:


> What's wrong with the Norinco?
> 
> I'm amazed many handgun prices in Pakistan are 4-5 times what they are in the States. What about rifles? How much is a locally-built copy of a .22 or Enfield or AR-15 compared to the original?


yes as par US the guns here are expenses ... local copies are cheap ones but they didn't have enough good metallurgy to hold sustainable long term fire .. 

*Here is Mini 9 mm version of M4 ..local made , useful for home defence and it cost around 32000 PKR *











*And here is local made Shotgun *












*Instead of these two, the still reliable one is remington 1187 ... Company made weapons are atleast trusted and have long term use *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sage

Sulman Badshah said:


> yes as par US the guns here are expenses ... local copies are cheap ones but they didn't have enough good metallurgy to hold sustainable long term fire ..
> 
> *Here is Mini 9 mm version of M4 ..local made , useful for home defence and it cost around 32000 PKR *
> View attachment 186660
> View attachment 186661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And here is local made Shotgun *
> 
> View attachment 186664
> View attachment 186665
> 
> What's your experience with the shot gun and how much does it cost ?
> 
> 
> *Instead of these two, the still reliable one is remington 1187 ... Company made weapons are atleast trusted and have long term use *


----------



## MilSpec

wow insane prices for a glock.


----------



## Butchcassidy

Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN*
> 
> 
> *PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....


Beretta prices are pretty steep in pakistan


----------



## Kompromat

Any idea about the price of Canik TP-9SA?


----------



## MilSpec

Sulman Badshah said:


> 1). Locally Made TT .30 Pistol TT 30 Rs. 8,000
> 
> 2). Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92 / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol PakGuns Rs. 20,000
> 
> 3). Locally Made Glock 17 / 19 Clone 9mm Pistol Rs. 30,000
> 
> 4). TT Zastava - (Serbia) .30 Pistol TT 30 Rs. 25,000
> 
> 5). CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92 (China) 9mm Pistol CF-98 / NP 42 Rs. 32,000
> 
> 6). NZ-85B (China) (Currently Short) 9mm Pistol Norinco NZ85B Rs. 36,000
> 
> 7). Norino 1911 .45 Pistol Norinco Rs. 50,000
> 
> 8). Walther PP (Used) .32 Pistol Walther PP Rs. 40,000
> 
> 9). Kanuni 16 / S (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Kanuni Rs. 40,000
> 
> 10). Canik 55 (All variants) 9mm Pistol PakGuns Rs. 41,000
> 
> 11). Walther P22 (Germany) .22 Pistol Walther P22 Rs. 42,000
> 
> 12). CZ 999 (Skorpion) Serbia (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol CZ999 Rs. 43,000
> 
> 13). Stoeger Cougar (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Handgunsmag.com Rs. 45,000
> 
> 14). Tangfolio Viper (Philippines) 9mm Pistol Viper Rs. 45,000
> 
> 15). Sarsilmaz B6 (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Sarsilmaz Rs. 45,000
> 
> 16). Taurus 24/7 Pro (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 50,000
> 
> 17). Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs. 50,000
> 
> 18). COLT 1911 (U.S.A) (Used) .45 Pistol Colt 1911 Rs. 40,000
> 
> 19). Taurus PT 99 (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com/ Rs. 53,000
> 
> 20). Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 44,000
> 
> 21). Taurus 941 (Brazil) .22 Mag Revolver Taurususa.com/ Rs. 55,000
> 
> 22). Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 57,000
> 
> 23). ISSC M22 .22LR Pistol (Austria) .22 Pistol PakGuns Rs. 45,000
> 
> 24). Taurus PT 145 (Brazil) .45 ACP Hunting Rs. 60.000
> 
> 25). Taurus 809 (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Taurususa.com Rs. 60,000
> 
> 26). SIG Mosquito .22 Pistol Wiki Rs. 50,000
> 
> 27). Taurus 1911 .45ACP (Brazil) .45 Pistol Ttaurususa.com Rs. 70,000
> 
> 28). Browning BuckMark .22 Pistol Browning Rs. 85,000
> 
> 29). Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB) 9mm Pistol SIGMA Rs. 90,000
> 
> 30). Taurus PT 608 .357 Magnum (Brazil) .357 Revolver Taurususa.com Rs. 70,000
> 
> 31). Ruger Security Six (Used) .357 Revolver Security Six Rs. 120,000
> 
> 32). Smith & Wesson .38 Special .38 Revolver S&W .38 "2 Rs. 75,000
> 
> 33). CZ-75B (Czech Republic) 9mm Pistol CZ-75 Rs. 85,000
> 
> 34). CZ-85B (Czech Republic) 9mm Pistol CZ-85 Rs. 85,000
> 
> 35). Ruger Mark III (U.S.A) .22 Pistol GunBlast Rs. 150,000
> 
> 36). Ruger GP 100 (Used) .357 Mag GP 100 Rs. 160,000
> 
> 37). Beretta 92FS (Italy) 9mm Pistol Beretta 92 Rs. 175,000
> 
> 38). Glock 17 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 17 Rs. 250,000
> 
> 39). Glock 19 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 19 Rs. 250,000
> 
> 40). Steyr M9A1 9mm Pistol Steyr M9A1 Rs. 175,000
> 
> 41). Glock 21 (U.S.A) .45 Pistol Glock 21 Rs. 250,000
> 
> 42). Colt King Cobra .357 Revolver Colt.357 King Cobra Rs. 275,000
> 
> 43). SIG P250 9mm Pistol Wiki Rs. 325,000
> 
> 44). HK USP (Germany) (NIB) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch USP Rs. 325,000
> 
> 45). HK USP Tactical (Germany) .45 Pistol Heckler & Koch USP Tactical Rs. 325,000
> 
> 46). Glock 20 (Austria) 10mm Pistol Glock 20 Rs. 275,000
> 
> 47). Glock 26 (Austria) 9mm Pistol Glock 26 Rs. 330,000
> 
> 48). H & K P2000 (Germany) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch P2000 Rs. 350,000
> 
> 49). H & K MK23 (Germany) .45 Pistol Heckler & Koch MK23 Rs. 475,000
> 
> 50). H & K P30 (Germany) 9mm Pistol Heckler & Koch P30 Rs. 430,000
> 
> 51). Super RedHawk Magnum .44/.48 Revolver RedHawk Magnum Rs. 400,000
> 
> 
> which stores .... Original barret .50 cal is more than 8000 USD in price ... and f you want M107 than it will be 10-15K


From the bang for the buck, B6 seems to be best buy here.


----------



## tarrar

I think I will stick with Pakistani clones.


----------



## alimobin memon

Pakistanisage said:


> Can you please tell us about your experience in terms of " Feel and Balance " , Accuracy , Amount of Recoil etc.
> 
> Did the gun ever jam ?


It has less recoil compared to what my dad had bought before which was pakistani copy. I havent had much of handguns in my experience but this in terms of my opinion is completely balanced b/w Accuracy and ammount of recoil I have shot some times in air only like 8 times only I did not feel much recoil with 2 hands. its light and compact with 15+ rounds magazine keeps u going on more than normal handguns with 7-8 rounds. I also have seen Brazil and compared hand to hand with mine np42/45 Honestly speaking the other than feel of brazil every other performance specifications seemed same. NP42/45. life of rounds I dont know but I heard more than 4000 rounds life for this handgun while brazil 24/7 taurus has more. But I have heard after 200 rounds it jammes once atmost. The best thing about chinese np45/42 is that it accepts all kind of 9mm even dum dum.


----------



## Pakistanisage

Solomon2 said:


> What's wrong with the Norinco?
> 
> I'm amazed many handgun prices in Pakistan are 4-5 times what they are in the States. What about rifles? How much is a locally-built copy of a .22 or Enfield or AR-15 compared to the original?




High prices for some foreign Handguns is due to high rate of import duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxpayne

Pakistanisage said:


> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000


I went to a dealer in defence(khi). He told me its price is 88k. 24/7 price is arnd 110k? Are the prices updated or what are the sources of these prices?


----------



## zahidiqbalrana

all stats are awesome....9mm is best all the time


----------



## Crxtal heart

Asslam-o-alikum, frnds can u please recommend me any agent or dealer who is selling these guns on good prices.. Lahore


----------



## alishaur

Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN*
> 
> 
> *PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....


Im looking to buy CZ75 in Lahore. Can anyone please guide me to a vendor as well as give an estimated price?

Im looking to buy CZ75 in Lahore. Can anyone please guide me to a vendor as well as give an estimated price?

Im looking to buy CZ75 in Lahore. Can anyone please guide me to a vendor as well as give an estimated price?


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Glock 17 from Pindi is 2.7 lak


----------



## maxpayne

Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN*
> 
> 
> *PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....


POF B6: 48000
POF ST9:58330
POF PK9: 30000


----------



## Arms are my passion

I


Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN*
> 
> 
> *PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....


 I'm interested in Zigana Tisas K (Made in Turkey) may I get from anywhere and anyone for selling me.???


----------



## A.Khan

I do have a taurus 24/7 pro that im looking to sell, complete boxed with 2 magz, very sparingly used. Anyone interested may drop a msg.


----------



## aftabsaaed

bro send me ur contact no


----------



## maxpayne

A.Khan said:


> I do have a taurus 24/7 pro that im looking to sell, complete boxed with 2 magz, very sparingly used. Anyone interested may drop a msg.


How can we drop msg? What is ur contact number?


----------



## aftabsaaed

maxpayne said:


> How can we drop msg? What is ur contact number?


 03459090373


----------



## UkroTurk

Salam from Turkishman

Dont buy the sarsilamaz, tisas !!!They are not reliable guns.
Only Canik TP9 was passed test of Turkish Police Pistols. Also stoeger cougar reliable.

Dont waste money to junk.

If I were you i would buy BHP, Colt1911, CZ75, Glock , S&W, H&K,walther
Others also turkish, serbian,brazilians,chineese,russians and STEYR are crab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucky44

Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN*
> 
> 
> *PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....



Can anyone recommend an exporter to Australia?
After 9mm clones sent dismantled, Good $$
Business opportunity



*9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN*


*PAKISTANI CLONES :*

1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000

2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000

3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000

4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000

*CHINA :*

1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000

2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000

3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000

*SERBIA :*

1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000

2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000

*PHILLIPINES :*

1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000

*RUSSIA :*

1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000

*TURKEY :*

1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000

2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000

3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000

4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000

5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000



*BRAZIL :*

1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000

2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000

3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000

4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000


*KOREA :*

1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000

*CZECH REPUBLIC :*

1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000

2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000

3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000

4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000

5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000

6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000

*U.S.A. :*

1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000


*SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*

1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000


*ITALY :*

1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000

*AUSTRIA : *

2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000

3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000

4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000


*GERMANY : *

1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000

2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000

3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000

4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000


@Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,

Please Help....[/QUOTE]


Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN*
> 
> 
> *PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....


----------



## Jaam92

in Pakistan most of gun owner have not any license for having that weapon 
Dealers do sell weapons and ammo without licenses
Biter reality


----------



## Lucky44

Lucky44 said:


> Can anyone recommend an exporter to Australia?
> After 9mm clones sent dismantled, Good $$
> Business opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN*
> 
> 
> *PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....


[/QUOTE]



Mudassar Jalil said:


> in Pakistan most of gun owner have not any license for having that weapon
> Dealers do sell weapons and ammo without licenses
> Biter reality


What would be the best way to export?


----------



## Jaam92

What would be the best way to export?[/QUOTE]
You wana import.............



What would be the best way to export?[/QUOTE]
If you want to import simply find dealer those can import or contact POF


----------



## Lucky44

Mudassar Jalil said:


> What would be the best way to export?


You wana import.............




What would be the best way to export?[/QUOTE]
If you want to import simply find dealer those can import or contact POF[/QUOTE]
Contact POF??
I'd be interested in your Taurus,



A.Khan7532304 said:


> I do have a taurus 24/7 pro that im looking to sell, complete boxed with 2 magz, very sparingly used. Anyone interested may drop a msg.


Would you post dismantled to Australia for good $$



Lucky44 said:


> You wana import.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be the best way to export?


If you want to import simply find dealer those can import or contact POF[/QUOTE]
Contact POF??
I'd be interested in your Taurus,


Would you post dismantled to Australia for good $$[/QUOTE]




WOULD IT BE HARD TO IMPORT...do you think?


----------



## risingsinga

I hope and wish people spend their hard earned money on books and education than buying the toys above. Arm yourself with knowledge and shoot only with camera


----------



## Lucky44

What's to say I'm not well educated? 
This could be a great business opportunity for 
both ends if it's possible


----------



## Jaam92

Lucky44 said:


> You wana import.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be the best way to export?


If you want to import simply find dealer those can import or contact POF[/QUOTE]
Contact POF??
I'd be interested in your Taurus,


Would you post dismantled to Australia for good $$


If you want to import simply find dealer those can import or contact POF[/QUOTE]
Contact POF??
I'd be interested in your Taurus,


Would you post dismantled to Australia for good $$[/QUOTE]
I don't think so there is a system for people of Pakistan or Authorized dealers to Import used weapons 
The Dealer always try to Import new items from dealers or production Factory 



WOULD IT BE HARD TO IMPORT...do you think?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alpha007

I Own a Canik 55 (TP9) BLACK with complete Kit / Accessories.
I want to sell it off in a reasonable price (Being a military man, i got one for free now)
Interested people to please contact me


----------



## ejazac

Plz anyone can tell me what is the price of Stoeger Cougar and CZ P-01?


----------



## Seeb khan

I want to buy M446 Viking Russian 9mm ...kindly from where I got this gun???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Seeb khan said:


> I want to buy M446 Viking Russian 9mm ...kindly from where I got this gun???



Nearest gun store.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakGuns

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nearest gun store.


How to get a license...?? Before purchase of gun or after??
I am in full mood to get an ACR,scar or bren... One out of these.. Got a good promotion from boss so, thinking going for the best..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PakGuns said:


> How to get a license...?? Before purchase of gun or after??
> I am in full mood to get an ACR,scar or bren... One out of these.. Got a good promotion from boss so, thinking going for the best..



I believe licenses aren't being issued these days.. Govt has imposed some ban.

And use your brain bruv.. The license carries your weapons serial number etc...

ACR,BREN etc.. If you are lucky enough to get em... They will cost an arm and leg.

Even the M-4s are going for .6-8 mil these days.



@Seeb khan
Bought Viking years ago for 60K from Jinnah Arms Quetta.. Good prices and reliable folks ... Never bought weapons from anywhere else... Except one ... And got looted over S&W 9mms... Bought em each for 105K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mdcp

Why POF not making sub compact 9mm for everyday carry. The prime objective of handgun is to be with you when needed not in a safe. Duty pistols mostly kept in safes.


----------



## PakGuns

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I believe licenses aren't being issued these days.. Govt has imposed some ban.
> 
> And use your brain bruv.. The license carries your weapons serial number etc...
> 
> ACR,BREN etc.. If you are lucky enough to get em... They will cost an arm and leg.
> 
> Even the M-4s are going for .6-8 mil these days.
> 
> 
> 
> @Seeb khan
> Bought Viking years ago for 60K from Jinnah Arms Quetta.. Good prices and reliable folks ... Never bought weapons from anywhere else... Except one ... And got looted over S&W 9mms... Bought em each for 105K.


Why why why??? :/ bren is costing 1780 dollars to 2000 dollars a piece throughout EU and murica...
Can't we import? Or what if POF started production of scar or bren?

I am talking about cz bren 805


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PakGuns said:


> Why why why??? :/ bren is costing 1780 dollars to 2000 dollars a piece throughout EU and murica...
> Can't we import? Or what if POF started production of scar or bren?
> 
> I am talking about cz bren 805



If POF produces it ... Still won't be available for lesser than 400 thousands... Atleast... Even the semi Mp-5s are being sold for almost 2.

Importing is an bearucratic nightmare ... Unless offcourse you are in the circle or armed forces..


----------



## PakGuns

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> If POF produces it ... Still won't be available for lesser than 400 thousands... Atleast... Even the semi Mp-5s are being sold for almost 2.
> 
> Importing is an bearucratic nightmare ... Unless offcourse you are in the circle or armed forces..


I dont think that it is going to be over 250k anytime


----------



## IceCold

Does anyone have an idea about how to apply for arms license and the procedure for it? I am from Lahore and require one.


----------



## PakGuns

IceCold said:


> Does anyone have an idea about how to apply for arms license and the procedure for it? I am from Lahore and require one.


Me too... I want to hold legally own a rifle soon.. I want a thorough detail for license acquisition..


----------



## Inception-06

Does anyone know official Gun shop of POF ?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> If POF produces it ... Still won't be available for lesser than 400 thousands... Atleast... Even the semi Mp-5s are being sold for almost 2.
> 
> Importing is an bearucratic nightmare ... Unless offcourse you are in the circle or armed forces..




Where I can buy the Semi MP-5 any official address?


----------



## Badeekh

Well, my pocket let me contended with an FS-92 (Darrah-Pakistan made) Beretta 9 mm!! Fired approx 700 rounds (POF made) till date & Never jammed. A cheap but a reliable alternate indeed!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Badeekh said:


> Well, my pocket let me contended with an FS-92 (Darrah-Pakistan made) Beretta 9 mm!! Fired approx 700 rounds (POF made) till date & Never jammed. A cheap but a reliable alternate indeed!!


 I see you are active again!! 
Welcome back. 

How is life treating you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dilpakistani

TT .30 how good is that thing... i just need one for self protection kinda thing


----------



## Hyperion

@DESERT FIGHTER, wrora, current prices of Glock 17/19/26 in your neck of the woods in PKR? Furthermore, do let me know of the most expensive pistol (sought after) in the Pakistani market (9mm). I have to gift to a few people, hence the 'sought after' tag.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hyperion said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER, wrora, current prices of Glock 17/19/26 in your neck of the woods in PKR? Furthermore, do let me know of the most expensive pistol (sought after) in the Pakistani market (9mm). I have to gift to a few people, hence the 'sought after' tag.


I think around 350k.. not sure... havent bought a new weapon since ages... try Pakguns....


As for gift.. gib me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER, wrora, current prices of Glock 17/19/26 in your neck of the woods in PKR? Furthermore, do let me know of the most expensive pistol (sought after) in the Pakistani market (9mm). I have to gift to a few people, hence the 'sought after' tag.


bad time to gift anyone a firearm these days ...prices are skyrocketing ......
Glock 19 Gen 4 retailing at 275k - 300k these days.....Glock 26 is 320k +



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I think around 350k.. not sure... havent bought a new weapon since ages... try Pakguns....
> 
> 
> As for gift.. gib em


i was in peshawar on sunday to pick up my licenses......prices are on the higher side because of ban on import of arms & ammunition.....dealers are not getting their weapons cleared through Customs for more than a year now....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> bad time to gift anyone a firearm these days ...prices are skyrocketing ......
> Glock 19 Gen 4 retailing at 275k - 300k these days.....Glock 26 is 320k +
> 
> 
> i was in peshawar on sunday to pick up my licenses......prices are on the higher side because of ban on import of arms & ammunition.....dealers are not getting their weapons cleared through Customs for more than a year now....


Id heard licenses arent being issued?

Here in Karachi, ive heard dealers managing them from balochistan for i think 25+ thousand... for 9mms... 

Was interested in getting a shotgun license (all Pak)... any idea? would be very helpful.


----------



## Hyperion

Yara, licenses are open in KPK. All variety. Why not apply here. Just got for two pistols. Cost me PKR5,000 each. All Pakistan are open as well, just talk to the home secretary. Look at KPK Home Department copy of 2014 Arms Act / ammended. I think on page 13 sec 35 you'll find your answer. It costs PKR2,500 for all Pakistan and subsequent renewal will cost you PKR1,000/year total for any non-prohibited bore and restricted bore is a tad more (PKR5,000 more).

A bit of advice, don't get any dealers to get you anything, DO IT YOURSELF. Get a stamp paper for RS1,500 - fill it up with the relevant license form. Get a police report from your local SHO, and apply - you'll need to get your pics taken where you apply - digital format nowadays. Even if it takes a month (in my experience it takes a grand total of two weeks). DO IT YOURSELF.

@balixd, mate, Glocks they cost me substantially less. Don't ask me how. Even if they didn't, price is not an issue as I can't gift anything ordinary to people in decision making places.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Id heard licenses arent being issued?
> 
> Here in Karachi, ive heard dealers managing them from balochistan for i think 25+ thousand... for 9mms...
> 
> Was interested in getting a shotgun license (all Pak)... any idea? would be very helpful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hyperion said:


> Yara, licenses are open in KPK. All variety. Why not apply here. Just got for two pistols. Cost me PKR5,000 each. All Pakistan are open as well, just talk to the home secretary. Look at KPK Home Department copy of 2014 Arms Act / ammended. I think on page 13 sec 35 you'll find your answer. It costs PKR2,500 for all Pakistan and subsequent renewal will cost you PKR1,000/year total for any non-prohibited bore and restricted bore is a tad more (PKR5,000 more).
> 
> A bit of advice, don't get any dealers to get you anything, DO IT YOURSELF. Get a stamp paper for RS1,500 - fill it up with the relevant license form. Get a police report from your local SHO, and apply - you'll need to get your pics taken where you apply - digital format nowadays. Even if it takes a month (in my experience it takes a grand total of two weeks). DO IT YOURSELF.
> 
> @balixd, mate, Glocks they cost me substantially less. Don't ask me how. Even if they didn't, price is not an issue as I can't gift anything ordinary to people in decision making places.


Didnt they ban renewal of PB licenses?

My licenses are due for renewal.. sent a chap and he was told it was a no go..

Licenses of any sort in Sindh (probably Panjab too) are a no go ... arms dealers and others are applying from other provinces ... sindhis from Balochistan... and are asking for 25 for handgun .. So i guess your suggestion is better... ill apply from Balochistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

KPK all Pakistan licenses were open and were going like a hot cake up until one week ago when DC was replaced, so situation now is that all Licenses for All Pakistan are on Halt from KPK......unless you approach the higher up directly or your a Govt Servant.....otherwise for Mango like me, its closed.....i was able to bag three lics before it got closed....one still in the pipeline...
If one is really desperate or in.need of a License then get Balochistan book type manual license , All Pakistan......i. am going to get one in 5.56 and one for a 308....going to cost 40k a License.......

As fa r as handgun is concerned then G26 is going to be a good gift or otherwise look at Dan winsson .45 cal or HK p30.....something out of ordinary.......


Hyperion said:


> Yara, licenses are open in KPK. All variety. Why not apply here. Just got for two pistols. Cost me PKR5,000 each. All Pakistan are open as well, just talk to the home secretary. Look at KPK Home Department copy of 2014 Arms Act / ammended. I think on page 13 sec 35 you'll find your answer. It costs PKR2,500 for all Pakistan and subsequent renewal will cost you PKR1,000/year total for any non-prohibited bore and restricted bore is a tad more (PKR5,000 more).
> 
> A bit of advice, don't get any dealers to get you anything, DO IT YOURSELF. Get a stamp paper for RS1,500 - fill it up with the relevant license form. Get a police report from your local SHO, and apply - you'll need to get your pics taken where you apply - digital format nowadays. Even if it takes a month (in my experience it takes a grand total of two weeks). DO IT YOURSELF.
> 
> @balixd, mate, Glocks they cost me substantially less. Don't ask me how. Even if they didn't, price is not an issue as I can't gift anything ordinary to people in decision making places.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Didnt they ban renewal of PB licenses?
> 
> My licenses are due for renewal.. sent a chap and he was told it was a no go..
> 
> Licenses of any sort in Sindh (probably Panjab too) are a no go ... arms dealers and others are applying from other provinces ... sindhis from Balochistan... and are asking for 25 for handgun .. So i guess your suggestion is better... ill apply from Balochistan...





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Id heard licenses arent being issued?
> 
> Here in Karachi, ive heard dealers managing them from balochistan for i think 25+ thousand... for 9mms...
> 
> Was interested in getting a shotgun license (all Pak)... any idea? would be very helpful.


You are late man, kpk all pakistan was the best thing, its card type, legit to get and verifiable online.....but you can get balochistan ....however go down thay route if you are really in need of......
Thing about kpk is that kpk act 2014 states that applicant needs to be citizen of Pakistan.....but punjab and sindh act reads that applicant needs to be resident of the domiciled area.....hence even if you get your license issued from Sindh when you are a resident of punjab......you may get in trouble with lea......so becareful with Balochistan license........even they are original verifiable licenses.....need to still check the legal aspects

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

@Hyperion @balixd @DESERT FIGHTER . Please let me know where can i get canik tp9sf and how much it costs these days.


----------



## Smriti95

Taurus 809 has poor quality grips on pistol.


----------



## TsAr

My apologies for reviving a old tread. Looking to get a arms license, are they open in Punjab or need to get All Pakistan from KPK. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wolfhunter

Smriti95 said:


> Taurus 809 has poor quality grips on pistol.


If the 809 is good enough for Jessie Duff, it's good enough for Joe public who want a budget friendly pistol!


----------



## baqai

Time to bump this thread, sold my.cougar 8000f a little while back and looking to get a cz75 duty, any idea how much it would be for


----------



## PakGuns

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> HK prices > high as fk!
> @Pakistanisage. Did you get the prices from PakGuns?


no i didn't give any prices must be fake


----------



## Sine Nomine

baqai said:


> Time to bump this thread, sold my.cougar 8000f a little while back and looking to get a cz75 duty, any idea how much it would be for


That's not a good move.Weapon prices are all time high.


----------



## sean S.

guys, my family is from KPK, I want a license for a shotgun (home defense) and a pistol (concealed carry) How do I do that, how much do I pay, and will the fact that im a dual citizen present a problem in getting a license?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

HI,

Can someone share updated prices of Sarsilmaz ST-9 and B6? Will be much appreciated.


----------



## Arsalan

Anyone aware if gun license are open and what is the best way to get one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metal 0-1

Arsalan said:


> Anyone aware if gun license are open and what is the best way to get one?


In Punjab they are closed for now. 

In KPK, Balochistan and Sindh they are open.

In ISB you can get one if you are government employ.

Best way to get one is go and do all the procedure by yourself if you give agents cash you will get in trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Metal 0-1 said:


> In Punjab they are closed for now.
> 
> In KPK, Balochistan and Sindh they are open.
> 
> In ISB you can get one if you are government employ.
> 
> Best way to get one is go and do all the procedure by yourself if you give agents cash you will get in trouble.


and you need NIC with address from KPK, Sindh or Baluchistan to apply there i suppose? Having family there might not be enough?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

Arsalan said:


> and you need NIC with address from KPK, Sindh or Baluchistan to apply there i suppose? Having family there might not be enough?


Yes your domicile or NIC should be of respective provinces. But there is a catch. I've came to know some Sindh folks moved to Balochistan and issued themselves a All-Pakistan license. I don't know their reference. Don't know what they did was legal or illegal.


----------



## SSG_Commando

Out of curiosity how reliable are Derra made weapons? I know they cant be compared to the metallurgy of the original manufacturer


----------



## SecularNationalist

SSG_Commando said:


> Out of curiosity how reliable are Derra made weapons? I know they cant be compared to the metallurgy of the original manufacturer


These days Daara weapons are made by CNC machines so the design and measurements are very accurate as compared to before. And the metallurgy is also improved. Even the pro,s can't differentiate good clones from the original ones.
But somehow original is still better because the workshops in which these weapons are made cannot match the production facilities of original brands quality wise.


----------



## R Wing

SecularNationalist said:


> These days Daara weapons are made by CNC machines so the design and measurements are very accurate as compared to before. And the metallurgy is also improved. Even the pro,s can't differentiate good clones from the original ones.
> But somehow original is still better because the workshops in which these weapons are made cannot match the production facilities of original brands quality wise.



Spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Arsalan said:


> Anyone aware if gun license are open and what is the best way to get one?



Bro, you will need either Punjab or MOI (Ministry of Interior - All Pakistan) licence. If you don't plan to travel outside Punjab with your firearm then go for Punjab otherwise head to Islamabad for an MOI application.

You can't bring in or carry a firearm on a licence of one province in/to another province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

SecularNationalist said:


> These days Daara weapons are made by CNC machines so the design and measurements are very accurate as compared to before. And the metallurgy is also improved. Even the pro,s can't differentiate good clones from the original ones.
> But somehow original is still better because the workshops in which these weapons are made cannot match the production facilities of original brands quality wise.



I thought the production in Daara had stopped and shifted mostly to Peshawar industrial estate - many manufacturers there had shifted to CNC (last I was there).

Barrels are the main weaknesses in local made, except for DSA pistols.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Verve said:


> I thought the production in Daara had stopped and shifted mostly to Peshawar industrial estate - many manufacturers there had shifted to CNC (last I was there).
> 
> Barrels are the main weaknesses in local made, except for DSA pistols.


Yes mostly are shifted to Peshawar industrial area on kohat road. But even in darra these days CNC machines and improved metallurgy is used.
Barrel is the main component in any firearm and where metallurgy makes a difference. 
In darra arms magazines and chamber size is also a weakness. Bullets got struck in the magazines and chamber.But CNC machines solved that problem now measurements match with the standard bullet size.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Verve said:


> Bro, you will need either Punjab or MOI (Ministry of Interior - All Pakistan) licence. If you don't plan to travel outside Punjab with your firearm then go for Punjab otherwise head to Islamabad for an MOI application.
> 
> You can't bring in or carry a firearm on a licence of one province in/to another province.


I understand that, the thing is the MOI application, since i have no background in this i am not sure how to pursue it. One easy way that i can think of is to give required documentation to an arms dealer and pay him some money to manage the whole process for me. Have been thinking of doing this for some time now but just have been lazy as i don't think i REALLY need one but just WANT one. Anyway, will see if i can get an arms dealer manage this for me. Would be easy i guess.


----------



## Arsalan

By the way, the thread is titled "UPDATED price list" but the prices in opening posts are from 2015 as that is when those posts were made. Anyway have any idea of approximate current prices? If someone can work on this and make a list of either:

Prices of some common guns, 10-15 models in various price range
a couple of guns in 5-6 price ranges with approximate current prices, like two three in 45000-65000 range, similar in 65000-85000 range, 100000 range, 150000 range and 200000 range etc.
This info once provided can be converted into a featured thread. Anyone need to discuss anything further on this can post a message on my profile and i will start a private conversation. Anyone interested in collecting all this information for the forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Arsalan said:


> I understand that, the thing is the MOI application, since i have no background in this i am not sure how to pursue it. One easy way that i can think of is to give required documentation to an arms dealer and pay him some money to manage the whole process for me. Have been thinking of doing this for some time now but just have been lazy as i don't think i REALLY need one but just WANT one. Anyway, will see if i can get an arms dealer manage this for me. Would be easy i guess.



You'd need an agent based in pindi or islamabad. I have messaged my contacts there (inc a firearms dealer) and will let you know when I get an agent's contact details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Arsalan said:


> By the way, the thread is titled "UPDATED price list" but the prices in opening posts are from 2015 as that is when those posts were made. Anyway have any idea of approximate current prices? If someone can work on this and make a list of either:
> 
> Prices of some common guns, 10-15 models in various price range
> a couple of guns in 5-6 price ranges with approximate current prices, like two three in 45000-65000 range, similar in 65000-85000 range, 100000 range, 150000 range and 200000 range etc.
> This info once provided can be converted into a featured thread. Anyone need to discuss anything further on this can post a message on my profile and i will start a private conversation. Anyone interested in collecting all this information for the forum?


Five years are gone and these days because of increase dollar rate and import duties the prices are thrice. For example Russian baiklal pistol is more than 2 lakh these days it was 65000 in 2015.


----------



## Reichmarshal

their is a ban in place for the import of all types of weapons and ammo for last coupe of years. hence the prices of all imported weapons has gone through the roof, coupled with the ever depreciating rupee.

best bet for buying waepons and ammo at this point in time is POF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani001

Metal 0-1 said:


> In Punjab they are closed for now.
> 
> In KPK, Balochistan and Sindh they are open.
> 
> In ISB you can get one if you are government employ.
> 
> Best way to get one is go and do all the procedure by yourself if you give agents cash you will get in trouble.


How can someone get ISB licence if he is govt employ of autonomous govt owned unit based in sindh?


----------



## Pakistani001

Reichmarshal said:


> their is a ban in place for the import of all types of weapons and ammo for last coupe of years. hence the prices of all imported weapons has gone through the roof, coupled with the ever depreciating rupee.
> 
> best bet for buying waepons and ammo at this point in time is POF.


Is POF making pistols? bcz not showing on their website? If you have any info about model names details prices kindly share?


----------



## Metal 0-1

Pakistani001 said:


> How can someone get ISB licence if he is govt employ of autonomous govt owned unit based in sindh?


Get your NOC from head office in ISB


----------



## Metal 0-1

Pakistani001 said:


> Is POF making pistols? bcz not showing on their website? If you have any info about model names details prices kindly share?


POF do make civilian 9mm pistols


----------



## Luckyguns

Anyone can update prices of guns/pistols 9 mm in Pakistan in 2020


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Luckyguns said:


> Anyone can update prices of guns/pistols 9 mm in Pakistan in 2020


Check Pakguns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Luckyguns said:


> Anyone can update prices of guns/pistols 9 mm in Pakistan in 2020


Prices of Turkish and Brazilian pistols has crossed 2 lakh rupees, Chinese pistols are available at around 1.5 lakh, and glocks are at more than 5 lakh plus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Check Pakguns.


Even they don't have these details. There are a few posts where someone have asked for a specific gun and got a response but no single detailed thread or post to explain it as i was looking for and suggested as a project for PDF:



Arsalan said:


> Anyway have any idea of approximate current prices? If someone can work on this and make a list of either:
> 
> Prices of some common guns, 10-15 models in various price range
> a couple of guns in 5-6 price ranges with approximate current prices, like two three in 45000-65000 range, similar in 65000-85000 range, 100000 range, 150000 range and 200000 range etc.
> This info once provided can be converted into a featured thread. Anyone need to discuss anything further on this can post a message on my profile and i will start a private conversation. Anyone interested in collecting all this information for the forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEOminati

So I am thinking to get a pistol for safety. Have gone through some posts on various blogs but none addresses the issues in depth. Would appreciate if someone can clarify the process.

I travel a lot so I need an All Pakistan license.

My questions:
1- Do I apply for license first?
2- Do I buy the weapon first?
3- License fee is charged per year? What's the fee for a 30 bore pistol?
3- One of my reference suggested me to obtain a license and he will get it placed on the pistol which most probably I'd be buying from Dates/Peshawar.

JazakAllah in advance!


----------



## I S I

SEOminati said:


> My questions:
> 1- Do I apply for license first?
> 2- Do I buy the weapon first?


The 2nd lol


----------



## TsAr

SEOminati said:


> So I am thinking to get a pistol for safety. Have gone through some posts on various blogs but none addresses the issues in depth. Would appreciate if someone can clarify the process.
> 
> I travel a lot so I need an All Pakistan license.
> 
> My questions:
> 1- Do I apply for license first?
> 2- Do I buy the weapon first?
> 3- License fee is charged per year? What's the fee for a 30 bore pistol?
> 3- One of my reference suggested me to obtain a license and he will get it placed on the pistol which most probably I'd be buying from Dates/Peshawar.
> 
> JazakAllah in advance!



1- Do I apply for license first? YES
3- One of my reference suggested me to obtain a license and he will get it placed on the pistol which most probably I'd be buying from Dates/Peshawar. This is called tampering, you can only do it on local guns which are piece of junk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEOminati

Thanks man.

_The pistol would be local as I have discussed. My reference has been toying alot given the rural punjab rivalry/local row etc. So I can definitely trust on him getting something that is reliable and not hell-expensive like even Chinese copy costing nothing less than 100-200K.

Would love to hear from you if there is a less expensive yet reliable option other than local._


----------



## Sulman Badshah

SEOminati said:


> 1- Do I apply for license first?
> 2- Do I buy the weapon first?


Apply license first , 

They will provide you a provisional paper 

Than buy weapon , after that go to license authority and they will ut weapon number there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Please recommend .223 bore Licensed Gun. under 2 lac.

I've an offer of Dara made M4 Carbine 1.85 lac


----------



## TsAr

Rocky rock said:


> Please recommend .223 bore Licensed Gun. under 2 lac.
> 
> I've an offer of Dara made M4 Carbine 1.85 lac


Better to stay away from local made guns they are paper weight.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

İs Turkish Çanik available in Pakistan??
Heard so much about it from goras here. I'd love to shoot it. İ might be visiting next year.


----------



## fallstuff

Baloch Pakistani said:


> Prices of Turkish and Brazilian pistols has crossed 2 lakh rupees, Chinese pistols are available at around 1.5 lakh, and glocks are at more than 5 lakh plus.



Thats a lot of money for Glocks !


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

fallstuff said:


> Thats a lot of money for Glocks !


$250 ki yahan Canik mill jati hai yar. Wo bhi delivered to your door.


----------



## Fayaz ur Rahman

Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....


How can I purchase a pistol from ur for am


----------



## Noman zaib

Lucky44 said:


> Can anyone recommend an exporter to Australia?
> After 9mm clones sent dismantled, Good $$
> Business opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....


[/QUOTE]
Where should its available how to order Pistol


----------



## Noman zaib

Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....


Where is this shop from where we get these pistols


----------



## Vapnope

Noman zaib said:


> Where is this shop from where we get these pistols


You can go to Hira arms or Mokal arms near neela gunbad, Lahore. Both have international pistols available.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Ahmet Pasha said:


> İs Turkish Çanik available in Pakistan??
> Heard so much about it from goras here. I'd love to shoot it. İ might be visiting next year.


Canik Mete Series is available on POF WIL Shops ranging PKR 105,000 to 120,000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TNT

Canik are amazing, got my 9mm recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Humble Analyst

Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....


If it fits you hand well cz the best pistol for accuracy, dependability and value.
Off course Glock is the most deprndable snd over priced in Pakistan. For me Glock 17 is a good fit in habd but it is too big for concealed carry, Glock 19 is a good pistol, however never fit my hand. Although Smith and Wesson suited me. Sig Sauer has good polymer pistol as well.
Depends upon type of function (concesled carry, home/ while driving, how it fits in hand and budget.


----------



## Humble Analyst

Pakistanisage said:


> Between Brazilian PT 99 ( Taurus ), Czech CZ 75 ( Duty ) and Turkish Stoeger Couger, which one would you rate highest and why ?


CZ accuracy, range and dependability is better than a lot, almost as dependable as Glock and good effective range and accuracy is better than Glock. I recommend cz. You can check reviews on you tube. CZ 7, 9 are polymer and might have newer models. CZ 75 is metal frame. I found polymer more accurate in my hand however metal ones have their own feel, lesser capacity in mags though. If you have strong forearms and practice regularly then metal or polymer both will work but if you like less recoil and better accuracy polymer can be a good option.


----------



## dawoodasak

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> HK prices > high as fk!
> @Pakistanisage. Did you get the prices from PakGuns?


pakguns website sir


----------



## Chaudhary_Jamshaid_Maken

Pakistanisage said:


> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000


I want this one how i can order this ?


----------



## The Russian guy

Ahmet Pasha said:


> İs Turkish Çanik available in Pakistan??
> Heard so much about it from goras here. I'd love to shoot it. İ might be visiting next year.


Want to sale my Cf-98 only 10 rounds fired


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Chaudhary_Jamshaid_Maken said:


> I want this one how i can order this ?


Its almost 300k nowadays.


----------



## CodeforFood

Pakistanisage said:


> I am interested in buying a 9mm Handgun and have compiled a list of these Handguns along with their prices in Pakistan. I need Pak member's help in updating this list to 2015 Price Levels. Kindly feel free to add your favourite 9mm handgun and its current Price at your favourite Gun Dealer. Any and all information regarding 9mm Hand gun would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> *9MM HANDGUN PRICES IN PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> PAKISTANI CLONES :*
> 
> 1. Locally Made Clone of NP-22, 9mm Pistol Rs. 16,000
> 
> 2. Locally Made Clone of Zigana F, 9mm Pistol Rs. 17,000
> 
> 3. Locally Made Clone of Beretta 92FS / Stoeger Cougar 9mm Pistol Rs. 25,000
> 
> 4. Locally Made Clone of Glock 17 / 19, 9mm Pistol Rs. 36,000
> 
> *CHINA :*
> 
> 1. Norinco NZ-85B, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 2. NP 34, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 40,000
> 
> 3. CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 45,000
> 
> *SERBIA :*
> 
> 1. CZ 999 (Skorpion) (AKA Charles Daily ZDA) 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> 2. EZ 9, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 60,000
> 
> *PHILLIPINES :*
> 
> 1. Tangfolio Viper, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 62,000
> 
> *RUSSIA :*
> 
> 1. Baikal MP446 Viking (Russia) 9mm Pistol Baikal Rs. 65,000
> 
> *TURKEY :*
> 
> 1. Stoeger Cougar, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Sarsilmaz B6, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 65,000
> 
> 3. Girsan MC-27, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 63,000
> 
> 4. Kanuni 16 / S, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 55,000
> 
> 5. Canik 55 (All variants), 9mm Pistol, Rs. 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAZIL :*
> 
> 1. Taurus 24/7 Pro, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 2. Taurus 809, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 70,000
> 
> 3. Taurus PT 99, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 75,000
> 
> 4. Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium, 9mm Pistol, Rs.100,000
> 
> 
> *KOREA :*
> 
> 1. Daewoo DP51 (Korea) 9mm Pistol Daewoo DP51 Rs.68,000
> 
> *CZECH REPUBLIC :*
> 
> 1. CZ 75 P07 DUTY, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 85,000
> 
> 2. CZ P 01, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 95,000
> 
> 3. CZ 75 B Omega, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 100,000
> 
> 4. CZ Rami, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 5. CZ SP01 Shadow, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 120,000
> 
> 6. CZ Tactical Sports TS, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 130,000
> 
> *U.S.A. :*
> 
> 1. Smith & Wesson Sigma (NIB), 9mm Pistol, SIGMA Rs.90,000
> 
> 
> *SWITZERLAND / GERMANY / USA :*
> 
> 1. Steyr M9A1, 9mm Pistol, Rs.225,000
> 
> 
> *ITALY :*
> 
> 1. Beretta 92FS, 9mm Pistol, Rs.250,000
> 
> *AUSTRIA : *
> 
> 2. Glock 17, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 320,000
> 
> 3. Glock 19, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 330,000
> 
> 4. Glock 26, 9mm Pistol, Rs. 340,000
> 
> 
> *GERMANY : *
> 
> 1. Heckler & Koch HK USP (NIB), 9mm Pistol, Rs.400,000
> 
> 2. Heckler & Koch P2000, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 3. Heckler & Koch P30 9mm Pistol, Rs.430,000
> 
> 4. SIG P250, 9mm Pistol, Rs.350,000
> 
> 
> @Rashid Mahmood , @RescueRanger , @Norwegian , @Developereo , @Major Sam , @Manticore , @DESERT FIGHTER ,@Falcon29 , @Abu Zolfiqar , @Pakistani shaheens , @Slav Defence , @Hyperion , @Jzaib , @chauvunist , @rockstar08 , @Jazzbot , @PWFI , @RAMPAGE , @Chak Bamu , @metalfalcon , @Men in Green ,@MastanKhan , @Horus , @qamar1990 ,
> 
> Please Help....


kya zamana aya hai Glock is selling more expensive then Beretta 92fs...



fallstuff said:


> Holy crap , a Glock costs like $4000.00, damn. I know stores that will sell a Barret 50 bmg under $3500 !!!!
> 
> How reliable are the clones ?


en bhajan ke metric ke math mein supplee aye thee shayad.


----------

